# 6 oxo alternative



## topolo (Mar 21, 2004)

what are some good legal alternatives to 6 oxo?


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

theres Aromadex(VPX) Aromazap(Syntax) and Estrodex(San) But 6 oxo is the best legal anti-estrogen you can use.


----------



## brodus (Mar 21, 2004)

You can buy bulk androstenetrione (6-oxo active ingredient) from www.bulknutrition.com.  I don't know if you save more, but you can make a transdermal and that could increase the uptake/economy.

Also, black star labs has an amazing PCT product called PaCT, which includes the active from 6-oxo, and in a transdermal.


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Brodus, Where do you get the info on how to make transdermals out of powder?


----------



## brodus (Mar 21, 2004)

Go to www.bulknutrition.com or www.blackstarlabs.com and click on the "topical delivery gel" product (the carrier that you mix the raw material into).  They have instructions.  Usually you can put about 6grms. of powder in a container of transdermal gel.  Black star labs has a sale on the gel right now--$12 a bottle.


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Right on... Thanks


----------



## topolo (Mar 21, 2004)

so theres nothing legal that is stronger than 6 oxo? i already take 6 a day for pct.

i wonder if i could take 7 or 8 a day?


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Theres a Sticky on the boards on how much you should take for PCT


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 21, 2004)

Damn! I can't believe I'm allergic to 6oxo. But the estrodex seem to be working fine for me! My boys have dropped back down to earth.


----------



## topolo (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Theres a Sticky on the boards on how much you should take for PCT




i know and as i said i already take the max dosage, my question is can i take more, that is not in the sticky.


----------



## plouffe (Mar 23, 2004)

Calcium D-Something... I've heard that's alright.


----------

